# Electric Roadster



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Well the other night my dw asked what can we do the price of gas is getting to be unaffordable. I started looking for electric cars. I found a site that showed what looked like a 32 roadster that was an electric car. I lost how to find that site. I think it was in California. Can any one help me locate this roadster site? it is an alternative to fuel I would not mind using.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I've looked at alot of EV sites on the and never seen one like that. If you find it let us know. Please.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.californiaroadster.com/


----------



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

Unfortunately, those are fancy golf carts at that site. Usefull for puttering around on private roads or the homestead, but I don't think they are street legal. I've seen electric conversion and roadster kits out there for old beetles. You might have better luck building your own.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

http://www.zapworld.com/about/news/news_obvio.asp


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks folks I am still searching. I could kick myself for losing that site.


----------



## Janon (Aug 25, 2002)

That "Smart" car has been in Canada for at least a few years - its actually dealered (and maybe owned) by Mercedes - see http://www.thesmart.ca - apparantly it specs out close to 70mpg on a 3cyl diesel. There is a pizza place near me with a Smart as a delivery car... very neat!

cheers,



ET1 SS said:


> http://www.zapworld.com/about/news/news_obvio.asp


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Janon said:


> That "Smart" car has been in Canada for at least a few years - its actually dealered (and maybe owned) by Mercedes - see http://www.thesmart.ca - apparantly it specs out close to 70mpg on a 3cyl diesel. There is a pizza place near me with a Smart as a delivery car... very neat!
> 
> cheers,


I believe that the 'smart' car is diesel powered and not hybrid electric at all.


----------



## Janon (Aug 25, 2002)

Yup, its a 3cyl diesel only. Fairly well priced for something that is so fuel efficient. I'm seeing more and more of them as time goes on.

Hybrids, all electric... I've always maintained that the first step is being more fuel efficient with the technology which we already have... and which is affordable. 

My 3cyl Geo will get 40-50mpg - and is actually listed as a Transport Canada "advanced technology vehicle". There is nothing "advanced" about the Geo... its just simple, small, light, and with a tiny engine. Small, light, low-power vehicles are nothing new to Europe or Japan.

I think you'll see the North American "attitude" towards transportation change in the years to come.

cheers,



ET1 SS said:


> I believe that the 'smart' car is diesel powered and not hybrid electric at all.


----------



## JAK (Oct 15, 2005)

I think in theory straight diesel is better if you want to drive long distance including highway speeds and straight electric is better if you are willing to keep the speed and accelleration down and the distances short. The smart thing about the Smart car is that it has a 60hp engine. It could easily be a 4 seater like the old GEO wagon and still get close to the same mpg with the same engine. It might accellerate a bit slower with 4 passengers mind you.

I would think for around town a 40hp desiel engine or a 20-40hp electric motor would be even Smarter. I am not too keen on hybrid technology however. I would go with either one or the other, but keep the wieght and horsepower to a minimum.


----------



## Janon (Aug 25, 2002)

Yup, there is already a 4 seater 4-door Smart Car. Apparantly DaimlerChrysler is halting production of the 4 seater due to poor sales in Europe (or wherever it was offered). I don't believe a 4 door Smart was ever offered in North America... go figure.

cheers,



JAK said:


> I think in theory straight diesel is better if you want to drive long distance including highway speeds and straight electric is better if you are willing to keep the speed and accelleration down and the distances short. The smart thing about the Smart car is that it has a 60hp engine. It could easily be a 4 seater like the old GEO wagon and still get close to the same mpg with the same engine. It might accellerate a bit slower with 4 passengers mind you.
> 
> I would think for around town a 40hp desiel engine or a 20-40hp electric motor would be even Smarter. I am not too keen on hybrid technology however. I would go with either one or the other, but keep the wieght and horsepower to a minimum.


----------

